# Inside Bead Miter on Stile and Rail Panel Door



## starfleet (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and have a question. I'm going to be building some stile and rail panel doors for my kitchen cabinets. To match the design of some other cabinets which will be staying, the doors I will build will have a bead on the inside edges.

I can't figure out though how to neatly and accurately cut the 45 degree mitre in each fo the corners so that the bead edges meet.

Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

starfleet said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and have a question. I'm going to be building some stile and rail panel doors for my kitchen cabinets. To match the design of some other cabinets which will be staying, the doors I will build will have a bead on the inside edges.
> 
> I can't figure out though how to neatly and accurately cut the 45 degree mitre in each fo the corners so that the bead edges meet.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks.


Are these going to be built with mitered corners or a standard rail & stile door? 
Go to http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Instructional-DVDs/products/4/
They have some dvd's that show how to build mitered or standard cabinet doors with some good information.

If these are a standard rail & panel you will have two cutters & your cope cut & the ends of your rails should fit the profile of your stiles & that would give the sharp looking joint


----------



## starfleet (Feb 14, 2010)

Standard rail and stile. I already have the bit set, and I want these to match the design of the other cabinet doors. Meanwhile, I'll check out the DVDs.

Thanks.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

starfleet said:


> Standard rail and stile. I already have the bit set, and I want these to match the design of the other cabinet doors. Meanwhile, I'll check out the DVDs.
> 
> Thanks.


With the standard construction of your doors the cope cut will fit tightly together with the stiles to give the mitered look. Watch the dvd's & you will understand the construction of the doors. 

woodsmith has some good podcast you could watch also. Many diferent subjects to watch.
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/


----------



## starfleet (Feb 14, 2010)

I checked out the Woodworkingonline.com podcast on frame and panel doors. It all makes much more sense. Thanks for the lead. I can't wait to get started.


----------

